# i have been diagnosed with a serious illness - a.a.a.d.d



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2005)

*i found this while cleaning out files in one of my office's computers, and thought it was funny enough, and unfortunately in my case, accurate enough to share...*

*AAADD*

*Recently, I was diagnosed with A. A. A. D. D. - Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder. 

This is how it manifests: 

I decide to water my garden. As I turn on the hose in the driveway, I look over at my car and decide my car needs washing. As I start toward the garage, I notice that there is mail on the porch table that I brought up from the mailbox earlier. I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car. 

I lay my car keys down on the table, put the junk mail in the trashcan under the table, and notice that the can is full. So, I decide to put the bills back on the table and take out the trash first. 

But then I think, since I'm going to be near the mailbox when I take out the trash anyway, I may as well pay the bills first. I take my checkbook off the table, and see that there is only one check left. My extra checks are in my desk in the study, so I go inside the house to my desk where I find the can of Coke that I had been drinking. 

I'm going to look for my checks, but first I need to push the Coke aside so that I don't accidentally knock it over. I see that the Coke is getting warm, and I decide I should put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold. As I head toward the kitchen with the Coke a vase of flowers on the counter catches my eye--they need to be watered. 

I set the Coke down on the counter, and I discover my reading glasses that I've been searching for all morning. I decide I better put them back on my desk, but first I'm going to water the flowers. 

I set the glasses back down on the counter, fill a container with water and suddenly I spot the TV remote. Someone left it on the kitchen table. I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV, I will be looking for the remote, but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table, so I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs, but first I'll water the flowers... 

Now I pour some water in the flowers, but quite a bit of it spills on the floor. So, I set the remote back down on the table, get some towels and wipe up the spill. 

Then I head down the hall trying to remember 

what I was planning to do. 

At the end of the day: 

-the car isn't washed, 

-the bills aren't paid, 

-there is a warm can of Coke sitting on the counter, 

-the flowers don't have enough water, 

-there is still only one check in my check book, 

-I can't find the remote, 

-I can't find my glasses, and I don't remember what I did with the car keys. 

Then when I try to figure out why nothing got done today, I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day long, and I'm really tired. 

I realize this is a serious problem, and I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail. 

Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, --your day is coming! 

GROWING OLDER IS MANDATORY. GROWING UP IS OPTIONAL. 

LAUGHING AT YOURSELF IS THERAPEUTIC *

* *


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

lmao bucky... yep sounds about right !


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 2, 2005)

Why are talking about me???


----------



## callie (Jul 2, 2005)

OMG!!!  this is ME...


----------



## mish (Jul 2, 2005)

*GROWING OLDER IS MANDATORY. GROWING UP IS OPTIONAL*
** 
Amen to that, BT.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2005)

Welcome to my life.

My microwave is next to the fridge.  The signal sounds telling me the microwave is done, so I head in that direction and...

...open the refrigerator door.  Looking in, I wonder what I wanted from the fridge, shrug my shoulders and move on.  I may remember the stuff in the microwave sometime later.


----------



## callie (Jul 2, 2005)

Andy, I don't find the stuff in the microwave until the next time I need to use it!  I'm always having to warm up my coffee or tea - since I get sidetracked and don't drink it while it's hot - I put the cup in the microwave then promptly forget it...hubby usually finds it in there hours (or days...) later


----------



## pdswife (Jul 2, 2005)

Finally a name for my condition!!  Yippee!!!
Is there a pill I can take to make it all better??   lol!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 2, 2005)

*I know I wanted to reply to this post........now what was I gona say?*


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow, this one was kind of spooky!  Too true to be comfortable!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

......and I thought I was the only one......!


----------



## luvs (Jul 4, 2005)

whew! i'm glad i'm only 24 and therefore far too young to have this problem!
now where did i put my keys?................


----------



## pdswife (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL luvs.  I think people are starting to "come down" with this eariler in life now a days.
Life is so busy and complicated that the brain just has too many things to keep track of.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 4, 2005)

and that's why I call my husband "Sidetracked Don" ! The condition is contagious.

Yesterday on my way to the Grocery store I stopped at the Drug Store to get a prescription refilled. I picked up two items we needed and as I was walking back to the pharmacy section to wait I remembered something I needed at the Grocery store....Sat down, found pen, forgot what it was that I needed. Grrrrr.

Now, why did I fetch the scissors?????


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh ho guys welcome to the club  water running in the garden, me, no, I watered 2 days agaooooo oh oh 
kadesma


----------

